# Loss of appetite?



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Mei is 19 weeks today. This started just a couple days ago. We feed her three times a day. We've fed her Victor Hi Pro Plus kibble from 8 weeks and she would inhale it. Started at cup and half each feeding and I wanna say at 4 months upped it to two cups each feeding and she would eat it all no problem. 

Lately she hasn't inhaled it, so that's good but wasn't finishing it. What I've done is poor the rest of the food on the ground then she will at least slowly finish. This morning she didn't seem interested at all in the food until I poured it all on the ground but she still left a little. 

Is she just getting picky? Her poops are good and solid. She still poops on a schedule too. Her behavior hasn't changed at all. She burps after eating, so that's a good sign nothing is twisted. I've always waited like half hour to hour after she eats before playing. She doesn't seem sick. Just still her normal happy self. She's goin nutso right now with her Kong Wubba toy...its her favorite lol.

Do I need to change her food up? I've been very happy with Victor. It's not the cheapest, but I wouldn't feel good about feeding her stuff just because it's cheap 
I even feed the cats good lol. Victor has other lines I can maybe try. I've thrown a raw egg mixed into her kibble before and she really liked that. Just had crazy diarrhea the next day though.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So, my youngest daughter asked to eat a bagel. I asked her where her yogurt went and she said the older sister ate them and then she said the dog ate it...

Now I'm wondering if this is happening because the kids are possibly giving her human food...


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Teething can affect appetite--if that's the problem sometimes soaking the kibble in warm water-- getting it softer may help--hotter weather also can affect appetite... or as you said you may need to change foods either brands and/or flavor....sometimes these guys ..out of the blue...get picky about certain food...change food they'll fine.....at least for a while---lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Shanes' Dad said:


> Teething can affect appetite--if that's the problem sometimes soaking the kibble in warm water-- getting it softer may help--hotter weather also can affect appetite...


Well it is getting hot and I didn't think of the teething. She definitely is going through that...

Thanks!


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Mei said:


> So, my youngest daughter asked to eat a bagel. I asked her where her yogurt went and she said the older sister ate them and then she said the dog ate it...
> 
> Now I'm wondering if this is happening because the kids are possibly giving her human food...



If you think that's happening semi regular.....sure that'll affect the pups appetite and can help create a "picky" eater


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Stop messing with her food to get her to eat, too. That will definitely make it worse. Ask me how I know ☺


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Stop messing with her food to get her to eat, too. That will definitely make it worse. Ask me how I know ☺


Same here lol. I tried not messing with it but she wouldn’t eat for days. Started just mixing yogurt in and no issues. Now I’m having to hand feed her to start her off and THEN she will eat out of her bowl....


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

Am a hard mum lol. Kids and dogs alike. I don't run a hotel with a menu. You get what you are given and if you don't eat it, no treats. That being said there is no point in trying to force feed my son eggs because he hates them. With my pup. food was down for fifteen minutes, if she didn't eat it, tough. However after a very long stand off it was obvious that she just doesn't do kibble on it's own (even soaked) so she gets it mixed up with wet food. Even now, she's not really a breakfast person but then neither am I.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If they are feeding her sweetened yogurt, stop them. Your children should not feed her anything you haven’t approved. They can make her very sick.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Yes do not allow flavored yogurt! We only mix in plain yogurt with live enzymes. Does wonders for her coat


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> If they are feeding her sweetened yogurt, stop them. Your children should not feed her anything you haven’t approved. They can make her very sick.


They know better, well should, and I've told them no feeding her anything. Kids are kids and i can't supervise 100% of the time. 

I've reiterated that again, no food.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Stop messing with her food to get her to eat, too. That will definitely make it worse. Ask me how I know ☺


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

konathegsd said:


> Same here lol. I tried not messing with it but she wouldn’t eat for days. Started just mixing yogurt in and no issues. Now I’m having to hand feed her to start her off and THEN she will eat out of her bowl....


It only gets worse and worse once you start that stuff. At least in my experience.

When they get hungry, they will eat. I actually think I was messing with my dog's head fussing over him with his food. He wants to be left alone.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Same here lol. I tried not messing with it but she wouldn’t eat for days. Started just mixing yogurt in and no issues. Now I’m having to hand feed her to start her off and THEN she will eat out of her bowl....


My wife and I can relate! Many people are quick to state that a dog will not allow itself to starve... that given enough time, it will start eating again on its own. This is simply _not true, _at least not for all dogs. We _know_ this from firsthand experience. We _know_ that our very finicky eater would in fact have starved, had we not force-fed her. When her Pano acts up, Sheba becomes even _more_ picky of an eater than usual. Having unfortunately followed the advice of those who stated that a dog would never starve itself, we agreed to play hardball to get her to start eating again on her own accord. In fact, we held off for almost 5 entire days, and she had _still_ not touched a single morsel, so we were forced to take matters into our own hands to keep our poor girl from actually starving. This was during her second bout with Pano, and after not touching any food at all for many days, she lost a whopping 8 lbs in no time at all, and fast became a walking skeleton right before our eyes. It turned out that the only way we could get any food into her at all, was to feed her pieces of turkey/beef/pork by hand, as well as rice, broth, eggs, etc. So yes, with the experiences we've had with Sheba, there is no doubt in our minds that had we not caved in when we did, to force-fed her by hand, she would have indeed allowed herself to starve. 

To this day, Sheba remains a very picky eater. (we're told that her mother is the same way, as is one of her siblings) She just does not get excited about food the way most dogs do. (not even with treats) So it's a lot of work for us to always ensure that she is getting enough food/nutrition/calories every day. 

But we're very happy to report that, aside from her finicky ways, and near total dislike of almost any type of food, (particularly any form of actual dog food!) Sheba has blossomed into such an amazing, healthy, happy, gorgeous girl! She continues to grow very quickly, even at almost 10 months old, and currently stands a _statuesque_ 27-1/4 inches, and weighs a svelte 85 pounds.

Now, I suppose someone may be quick to reply that if we now just give Sheba a "normal" doggie diet of a mix of kibble/canned, or raw, or whatever.... that she will gobble it right up if she's hungry enough. All I can say to these people is that they have not been through what we have over these past several months. We accept that Sheba just doesn't get excited about eating, the way that most dogs do. But we won't make the same mistake again in wrongly believing that if we just remain firm, (ie: "pick up the untouched food after 10-15minutes and they will quickly learn to eat what is put in front of them"...) that she would eat when she is good and ready, "because a dog won't starve itself" Nonsense. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

@camperbc, thanks for sharing and I'm glad you found what works for Sheba. 

I'm going to try the warm water in the kibble mix. Those that mentioned teething at the moment makes sense. One of her front side sharp teeth is coming in right now. Hasn't lost the other side sharp tooth yet.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Oh dear God I totally feel you... Almost everyone including my trainer told me to do 'Leave the bowl for 15 mins then just skip it if they don't eat. Then on to the next meal.' and they also said the famous non-true-in-my-case 'Dogs won't starve themselves.' Mine starved himself for 3 whole days until I changed the brand... Has your girl always been like that (non-ecstatic about food) since she was a puppy or it started since the pano came in?


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Sorry your dog's stomach doesn't agree with eggs! Mine eats raw egg 3/4 times a week and it's been good for him. He started losing his appetite by a tad when he hit the 6 months mark. So I started subtituting 1 cup of dry food with 1 wet canned food and it's definitely helped with his appetite. Keep in mind that I added wet food because I had planned on feeding him wet food in the long term.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Your dog won't starve to death in 3 days. It usually takes 2-3 days before they get hungry enough to get with the program. 

I think the general consensus is that an otherwise healthy dog will not let itself starve. If there is a pain problem or health problem causing the lack of appetite then that's something different. I will coax a sick or injured dog to eat a little baby food or something easily digestible.

Every dog I board who free feeds at home usually doesn't eat for at least one or two days because I don't leave food out, they get two offers per day and if they don't eat they wait till next time.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

camperbc said:


> My wife and I can relate! Many people are quick to state that a dog will not allow itself to starve... that given enough time, it will start eating again on its own. This is simply _not true, _at least not for all dogs. We _know_ this from firsthand experience. We _know_ that our very finicky eater would in fact have starved, had we not force-fed her. When her Pano acts up, Sheba becomes even _more_ picky of an eater than usual. Having unfortunately followed the advice of those who stated that a dog would never starve itself, we agreed to play hardball to get her to start eating again on her own accord. In fact, we held off for almost 5 entire days, and she had _still_ not touched a single morsel, so we were forced to take matters into our own hands to keep our poor girl from actually starving. This was during her second bout with Pano, and after not touching any food at all for many days, she lost a whopping 8 lbs in no time at all, and fast became a walking skeleton right before our eyes. It turned out that the only way we could get any food into her at all, was to feed her pieces of turkey/beef/pork by hand, as well as rice, broth, eggs, etc. So yes, with the experiences we've had with Sheba, there is no doubt in our minds that had we not caved in when we did, to force-fed her by hand, she would have indeed allowed herself to starve.
> 
> To this day, Sheba remains a very picky eater. (we're told that her mother is the same way, as is one of her siblings) She just does not get excited about food the way most dogs do. (not even with treats) So it's a lot of work for us to always ensure that she is getting enough food/nutrition/calories every day.
> 
> ...


 I agree 100%....very well said....it takes watching a dog daily loosing a little weight to understand... Glen...you've been there and done that....I have a senior now.. with health issues...who 6 months ago was slowly loosing weight because he would barely eat....then I found the right food combo....at least for now....for folks here that have been through day to day life with a picky eater....they know exactly what you're talking about....I sure do.


With our own child or kids that ate at our table when I was younger it was easy to say "You're going to eat this or that before you leave the table"... in fact I've been thanked a couple times in my life by adults for making them eat a portion of something as a child....because they now love that particular food...it won't work with dogs....the don't have a complete grasp of the English language...and if they "see" you're upset or emotional...they'll shut down and really not eat.


Now I said the above so I could say this... do I think that any living creature who is hungry enough will eat even though they can't stand certain foods....Well Duuhhhhhh....of course they will....so then they eat.... does this one time eating create an appetite for a food they can't stand......NOPE....so you repeat the cycle over and over and over... and who suffers? who pays the price?... ..YOUR DOG......I'm not Charlie Sheen standing in front of a mirror---saying "WINNING !!" (if you know.. you know..if you don't sorry)... for me here's how I say "WINNING"...simply by watching my senior eat twice a day-that's a real WIN....period


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Well, I think we are talking about 2 different issues here. There are old, sick, health compromised dogs. Then there are not old, not compromised dogs who totally develop dysfunctional eating habits that are worsened by the person messing with their food, coaxing to eat. They become reliant on that and it tends to get worse over time.

As I understood it, the OPs dog who started this thread is young and in good health. 

I am all about dogs eating food that appeals to them and is good for them whenever possible. 

i used raw goat milk to coax a sick dog back from the brink years ago. I am not in the least bit advocating tough love on a compromised dog who needs help. My only point is that healthy dogs can become dysfunctional when you mess with their food. If something has to be added to kibble it is always better to add it first and then stick to your guns once you put the bowl down. Don't do anything once the bowl is down, because you wind up with a dog who turns their nose up hoping for something better.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

The idea that was brought up with her in the teething stage, I decided to try adding a little water to soften it up. She does really well being patient while we've put her food in the bowl before placing it in front of her. From I can remember with her, she's always even sat while I open the pantry closet where I keep her food in a 5-gallon jug.


While she was patiently waiting, I put her food in the bowl then added a little bit of warm water, mixed it around and let it settle for it to get soft. I placed it down and she sniffed at it, then began eating. I really am leaning towards the teething being the root problem. I didn't hear the loud crunch sound that normally goes on when she eats her kibble. She ended up eating everything with taking one small break, so that is good. 


One other thing I've noticed with her, which leads me more to the teething the issue, is she hasn't been interested chewing on her bully sticks even lately. I noticed the same one I gave her days ago is still lying around on the counter with very little being chewed off. That has to be a little painful going through teething and chewing anything hard.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> ... there are not old, not compromised dogs who totally develop dysfunctional eating habits that are worsened by the person messing with their food, coaxing to eat.


WOW! Did you actually just write that? Sorry, but this has got to be the dumbest forum post that I have come across in months. Even after I went to great lengths to explain our personal situation with Sheba in detail, somehow you still insist that a dog won't allow itself to starve? Really? You _really_ believe that we brought this on? So, you honestly dont think we should have intervened after she had already gone _five days_ with zero food? So then... how long would you allow your own puppy to just waste away right before your eyes? Ten days? Fourteen days? Longer? How long do you really believe that a (less-than-6-months-old) pup can safely go without any food, before risking irreparable damage? And how long without any water?

Shame on my wife and I for being so inconsiderate as to dare to be "messing with her food", and thus causing her to "totally develop dysfunctional eating habits". If you would actually be capable of just sitting there idle, watching your pup lose a whopping 15% of its body weight in five days, and yet _still_ be thinking "oh well, perhaps by _next_ week she may start eating again, and if not, well then surely by the week after that"... 

Jeez, I would hate to be one of your dogs. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

camperbc said:


> WOW! Did you actually just write that? Sorry, but this has got to be the dumbest forum post that I have come across in months. Even after I went to great lengths to explain our personal situation with Sheba in detail, somehow you still insist that a dog won't allow itself to starve? Really? You _really_ believe that we brought this on? So, you honestly dont think we should have intervened after she had already gone _five days_ with zero food? So then... how long would you allow your own puppy to just waste away right before your eyes? Ten days? Fourteen days? Longer? How long do you really believe that a (less-than-6-months-old) pup can safely go without any food, before risking irreparable damage? And how long without any water?
> 
> Shame on my wife and I for being so inconsiderate as to dare to be "messing with her food", and thus causing her to "totally develop dysfunctional eating habits". If you would actually be capable of just sitting there idle, watching your pup lose a whopping 15% of its body weight in five days, and yet _still_ be thinking "oh well, perhaps by _next_ week she may start eating again, and if not, well then surely by the week after that"...
> 
> ...



I think her post was directed at me Glen.... and maybe the OP with the messing with food...LOL I'm a big boy I can take it---in my case yes my dog is a senior now with health issues so I worry daily about him eating---but he's been very picky since we got him at six months...i'm more aware daily now ..because he needs daily fuel...muscles just go away with age and less activity...now moving on.....in fact other than dogs that were sick or fresh out of surgery...all 3 picky eaters we've had... were that way from the day we brought them home...Beau's eating his current combo great and as long as he keeps enjoying living---I'll keep doing whatever I need to help him do that


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Mei said:


> The idea that was brought up with her in the teething stage, I decided to try adding a little water to soften it up. She does really well being patient while we've put her food in the bowl before placing it in front of her. From I can remember with her, she's always even sat while I open the pantry closet where I keep her food in a 5-gallon jug.
> 
> 
> While she was patiently waiting, I put her food in the bowl then added a little bit of warm water, mixed it around and let it settle for it to get soft. I placed it down and she sniffed at it, then began eating. I really am leaning towards the teething being the root problem. I didn't hear the loud crunch sound that normally goes on when she eats her kibble. She ended up eating everything with taking one small break, so that is good.
> ...



It likely is a"teething".issue...it's so much fun watching these guys grow...seems like daily we learn something new...this is just a bump in the road...you've got a lot of fun things ahead


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I think her post was directed at me Glen.... and maybe the OP with the messing with food...LOL I'm a big boy I can take it---in my case yes my dog is a senior now with health issues so I worry daily about him eating---but he's been very picky since we got him at six months...i'm more aware daily now ..because he needs daily fuel...muscles just go away with age and less activity...now moving on.....in fact other than dogs that were sick or fresh out of surgery...all 3 picky eaters we've had... were that way from the day we brought them home...Beau's eating his current combo great and as long as he keeps enjoying living---I'll keep doing whatever I need to help him do that


I wasn't thinking that her post was directly pointed in my direction, but no matter which members she's specifically referring to, it's difficult to not speak up when someone writes such utter nonsense. For anyone to think that it is ok to just sit back and do nothing for a dog that is unwilling or incapable of eating on its own, well that is animal neglect, plain and simple. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

camperbc said:


> I wasn't thinking that her post was directly pointed in my direction, but no matter which members she's specifically referring to, it's difficult to not speak up when someone writes such utter nonsense. For anyone to think that it is ok to just sit back and do nothing for a dog that is unwilling or incapable of eating on its own, well that is animal neglect, plain and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She wasn’t directing it at you, or at dogs experiencing pano, or dogs with health issues, whether they are physical or mental. She was insinuating that there are owners who insist their dogs are picky, when in fact the owners have changed up so many things that the dog has either learned they can manipulate the situation or have become confused by what they do want because too many options have become available with not near enough consistency. 

My own trainer has dealt with owners who insist their dog will only drink “purified spring water”, when in reality they didn’t like metallic bowls, preferred it when their owner gave them water by hand, etc. Merely a preference that was trained by accident and because there was no consistency - if the dog didn’t drink within 10 minutes, another option was provided. Left to its own devices, the dog drank water out of any old container if it wasn’t metallic given enough time without causing the dog harm.

If a dog is willing to starve itself, there’s clearly an issue at hand that needs to be examined. And by no means would any responsible owner, Thecowboysgirl included, allow any dog to starve. It is indeed cruel, and not at all what she said. 

Taking a “wait-and-see” approach with a dog who is known to be in good health, active, full of life, and excited to do work isn’t the end of the world when it comes to hunger strikes. Not in my opinion at least. Doesn’t mean you keep waiting until the dog literally withers away. Anyone who does that is plain stupid.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Femfa said:


> ... by no means would any responsible owner, Thecowboysgirl included, allow any dog to starve. It is indeed cruel, and not at all what she said.


Actually if you re-read her post, that _is_ what she said. But hey, I have said my piece so I'll move along. I think I should stick to just posting photos on my Sheba thread. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

camperbc said:


> WOW! Did you actually just write that? Sorry, but this has got to be the dumbest forum post that I have come across in months. Even after I went to great lengths to explain our personal situation with Sheba in detail, somehow you still insist that a dog won't allow itself to starve? Really? You _really_ believe that we brought this on? So, you honestly dont think we should have intervened after she had already gone _five days_ with zero food? So then... how long would you allow your own puppy to just waste away right before your eyes? Ten days? Fourteen days? Longer? How long do you really believe that a (less-than-6-months-old) pup can safely go without any food, before risking irreparable damage? And how long without any water?
> 
> Shame on my wife and I for being so inconsiderate as to dare to be "messing with her food", and thus causing her to "totally develop dysfunctional eating habits". If you would actually be capable of just sitting there idle, watching your pup lose a whopping 15% of its body weight in five days, and yet _still_ be thinking "oh well, perhaps by _next_ week she may start eating again, and if not, well then surely by the week after that"...
> 
> ...


Um, guys...my post wasn't directed at ANYBODY who is now angry....

How long without water? I never said for a minute to with hold water from any dog. In response to your original post I said that I was NOT advocating tough love for compromised, sick, injured dogs. And in reponse to the other post about the old dog I added old dogs to that list. so I believe you totally mis understood what I was saying. Your dog was in pain, and not eating because in pain, correct? To which I responded that I too have coaxed sick, injured, whatever dogs to take a taste of something.

The only point I was trying to make, which I do not think applies to you or Shane's Dad or whoever, is that young, healthy dogs with no issues can become dysfunctional, picky and demanding when the people get into these food messing situations. 

Yikes. So much misunderstanding here. Sounds like OP's dog is teething. Softening the food helps. Good. I still recommend against messing with it once it has been put down-- since otherwise this is apparently a young and healthy dog who has no history of problems.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I think her post was directed at me Glen.... and maybe the OP with the messing with food...LOL I'm a big boy I can take it---in my case yes my dog is a senior now with health issues so I worry daily about him eating---but he's been very picky since we got him at six months...i'm more aware daily now ..because he needs daily fuel...muscles just go away with age and less activity...now moving on.....in fact other than dogs that were sick or fresh out of surgery...all 3 picky eaters we've had... were that way from the day we brought them home...Beau's eating his current combo great and as long as he keeps enjoying living---I'll keep doing whatever I need to help him do that


Nope. Nothing I said was directed at you except that I went back and added old dogs to my list of exceptions when I will add tasty things to food sometimes. I have an 11.5 year old who sometimes isn't so excited with her health food that she needs, and I throw a glob of purina on there because she loves it. Gets her going in the morning. 

I'm sorry that what I said was not clear. 

I was simply trying to spare others the long unpleasant experience I had with my young, healthy dog who became dysfunctional about his food to which I am sure I contributed by messing with it...and it was drawn out longer than it needed to because of what I did. Some dogs are pretty quick to go down that road. This one I am talking about it not a "foodie" you know, like some who will inhale whatever you put in front of them, so I remain careful not to get him going on his "I can't eat this, what else do you have?" nonsense


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I may understand how this got so off the rails? This is my actual quote: ". there are not old, not compromised dogs who totally develop dysfunctional eating habits that are worsened by the person messing with their food, coaxing to eat."

NOT old, NOT compromised dogs

I was always making my point about young, healthy dogs. NOT old dogs, NOT dogs in pain, NOT sick dogs. Make sense now? 

I am thinking someone read this and just did not catch the "not" part excluding all those types of dogs whose owners got all upset with me?

I try to feed my dogs what they like in balance with what is good for them but I will certainly feed them stuff I know they like better than others. I just won't switch it out once I've put the bowl down. That way they never see that they have the ability to manipulate the situation. 

I have absolutely carried water bowls to my sick old dog in her dog bed, have fed her baby food from a spoon in her dog bed, because she was so weak and she needed any bit of help she could get. So please don't anybody take this that I would leave a sick, weak old dog laying somewhere until they got hungry enough to eat. 

As with absolutely everything in dogs: common sense, sometimes some tough love, with compassion and an eye on the bigger picture, an overall aim for balance...

I apparently very poorly tried to describe how my boy is so much happier, eats and feels so much better now that I strictly don't mess with his food once it has been put down. That's what I mean about eye on the bigger picture. He was NOT happier or healthier when I was offering him this that and the other thing. His stomach was upset all the time and he never wanted to eat! Now he eats and does not have stomach upset. These results tell me I made the right decision


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

If a dog doesn’t eat food consider it might be allergic to the food. Allergies can cause irritation in the mouth.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> If a dog doesn’t eat food consider it might be allergic to the food. Allergies can cause irritation in the mouth.


Thanks, I haven't thought of that yet. I checked her mouth for anything odd but all is well. Ever since we've softened up the food with a little warm water she's been eating just fine again.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Your dog won't starve to death in 3 days. It usually takes 2-3 days before they get hungry enough to get with the program.
> 
> I think the general consensus is that an otherwise healthy dog will not let itself starve. If there is a pain problem or health problem causing the lack of appetite then that's something different. I will coax a sick or injured dog to eat a little baby food or something easily digestible.
> 
> Every dog I board who free feeds at home usually doesn't eat for at least one or two days because I don't leave food out, they get two offers per day and if they don't eat they wait till next time.


Totally agree that a healthy dog will not starve, and I have had dogs hold out for a few days to see if I will up the good stuff. Messing with food either by adding stuff or coaxing will make matters worse. 
BUT, you have to know your dog! I nearly let Shadow starve herself into a crisis, because I had never met a dog like her. She went 6 days with no food and was puking up bile. Could see her ribs and hips clear as day. Sadly I have to mess with her food, which ultimately makes things worse but she also will not eat most days unless I sit and pet her or talk to her. Some days I have to feed her by hand. This is not as much fun as it sounds. 
OP unless you want a dog that you need to coax into eating, avoid messing with food at all. But I can tell you that when it's really hot a lot of dogs go of their food. I feed early and late to try and avoid it.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

@Mei, thank you for starting this post as of lately i noticed my 17 week old GSD, is only eating 80% of the recommended servings I give him. I was about to post about his, but found this thread, he definitely is teething and I am happy to know this is the answer and only a bump in the road!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

r3tro23 said:


> @Mei, thank you for starting this post as of lately i noticed my 17 week old GSD, is only eating 80% of the recommended servings I give him. I was about to post about his, but found this thread, he definitely is teething and I am happy to know this is the answer and only a bump in the road!


Cool. I'm glad! We're still adding water to her food to soften it. She's not inhaling the food either anymore which is a relief.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

So, I've read that some switch to feeding twice a day. Mei currently eats three times and is fine. 

Why do some switch to just morning and evening? What is the purpose/reasoning behind feeding twice a day vs three?


----------

